# Pb disquette coincée dans Mac Classic



## BITUMOVORE (25 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

je suis un néophyte en mac et je viens de récupérer entre autres 2 Mac Classic qui fonctionnent. 

Seulement voila, un démarre parfaitement sur un disque dur interne, l'autre m'affichait un petit symbole avec un point d'interrogation. 

J'ai alors mis une disquette que j'avais ( Mac bienvenue je crois").  Le symbole a disparu et un mac avec un visage souriant est apparu. Mais l'alimentation a commencé à faire des siennes, alors j'ai tout coupé . 

La disquette est resté coincée dedans, comment faire pour l'éjecter ?

Sinon dans un deuxième temps, je souhaite me séparer de ces macs ( j'ai aussi a disposition d'autre mac, classic, classic II, LC, SE ....). si vous le souhaitez je suis près a faire les manip que vous m'indiquerez pour savoir s'il sont encore en état et si cela interesse quelqu'un !

Encore merci par avance de votre aide technique précieuse.

cordialement

CB


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2009)

BITUMOVORE a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> je suis un néophyte en mac et je viens de récupérer entre autres 2 Mac Classic qui fonctionnent.
> 
> ...



Sur le côté droit de la fente du lecteur de disquette, il y a un petit trou, tu introduis un trombonne déplié dedans et tu pousses, c'est un éjecteur mécanique. Cette manip est à faire impérativement "Mac éteint". Tu peux aussi le rallumer brièvement, la première chose qu'il devrait faire, c'est d'éjecter la disquette !



BITUMOVORE a dit:


> Sinon dans un deuxième temps, je souhaite me séparer de ces macs ( j'ai aussi a disposition d'autre mac, classic, classic II, LC, SE ....). si vous le souhaitez je suis près a faire les manip que vous m'indiquerez pour savoir s'il sont encore en état et si cela interesse quelqu'un !
> 
> Encore merci par avance de votre aide technique précieuse.
> 
> ...



Pour ça, tu vas poster dans ce fil ce que tu souhaites donner !


----------



## Aliboron (25 Février 2009)

Avant le "coup du trombone", tu peux aussi essayer la procédure "normale" qui consiste à tenir le bouton de la souris enfoncé lors de la mise sous tension jusqu'à l'éjection de la disquette, qui survient assez rapidement, quand tout va bien.


----------



## BITUMOVORE (25 Février 2009)

Merci beaucoup de vos réponses rapides !! je vais essayer de suite en rentrant à la maison !

Il se peut que je vous mettent encore à contribution pour des petits pbs techniques, alors à bientôt........;et encore merci !

CB


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2009)

Aliboron a dit:


> Avant le "coup du trombone", tu peux aussi essayer la procédure "normale" qui consiste à tenir le bouton de la souris enfoncé lors de la mise sous tension jusqu'à l'éjection de la disquette, qui survient assez rapidement, quand tout va bien.



Euh nan Bernard, ça, c'est pour les CD/DVD, lorsqu'il y a une disquette présente dans le lecteur d'un Mac éteint, elle est automatiquement éjectée au démarrage (d'où, l'obligation, pour booter sur une disquette, de la présenter à l'entrée du lecteur, et de ne l'y enfoncer qu'une fois le "dong" retentit), en tout cas, c'était le cas sur mon SE30, sur mon 5300, et sur mes deux 5500 !


----------



## Aliboron (25 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euh nan Bernard, ça, c'est pour les CD/DVD, lorsqu'il y a une disquette présente dans le lecteur d'un Mac éteint, elle est automatiquement éjectée au démarrage .../...


Si, si. L'éjection automatique, évidemment, c'est quand tout se passait bien. Mais la première méthode d'éjection forcée d'une disquette était bien le maintien du bouton de la souris (j'en ai fait suffisamment pour ne pas risquer de l'oublier ). D'ailleurs avec les premiers CD, justement, ça ne marchait pas ! Allez, un peu de lecture (avec d'autres solutions, c'est à peu près au milieu de la page, la partie "Eject Floppy Disk")...


----------



## Invité (26 Février 2009)

Tiens, je ne savais pas que ça marchait le coup de la souris sur les vieux Macs. 
Mais bon comme chaque fois que ça m'est arrivé, c'était à cause de l'étiquette qui se décollait et qui empêchait l'éjection, il fallait passer par le trombone déplié.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2009)

Invité a dit:


> il fallait passer par le trombone déplié.



A moins de disposer de l'outil spécifique, qui fut un temps livré par Apple avec certains Mac (Le mien état fourni avec un LC475) !


----------



## BITUMOVORE (26 Février 2009)

Salut en tout cas je confirme le coup du trombone ça marche nickel sur le Mac Classic ..... Merci encore ! 

Deuxième question : sur un Classic II comment initialiser le DDur , au démarrage j'ai des noms d'utilisateurs qui s'affichent avec des mot de passe et je ne plus ces mots de passe (personnels parti en retraite ! ) sinon comment faire pour s'en servir ?



CB


----------



## Invité (26 Février 2009)

Il te faut le jeu de D7 du Système.
Je conseillerais le 7.1 pour le Classic II. J'ai essayé le 7.5 et le 7.6, mais même avec un DD de 80Mo (oui, oui Mo ) et les 10Mo de Ram, c'est pas top.
Après je crois que c'est la D7 "Utilitaires 2" qui permet d'utiliser "outil disque dur" pour reformater le DD et ré-installer le système


----------



## BITUMOVORE (27 Février 2009)

Merci invité je regarde si j'ai ça dans tout le fourbi  !! Je vous tiens au courant !

CB


----------



## LC475 (1 Mars 2009)

Tu peux télécharger les disquettes du système 7.5 (y compris "Utilitaires 1" et "Utilitaires 2") à partir de cette page : http://macetcolle.free.fr/insta.html


----------

